
Screenshot to Code - jaynagpaul
https://github.com/emilwallner/Screenshot-to-code-in-Keras
======
nmstoker
The first person to do this for catwalk dresses and suits to fabric patterns
will make a lot of people very happy! (although not the big fashion houses)

------
leetbulb
This lead me to the discovery of FloydHub... Very cool stuff.

[https://www.floydhub.com/emilwallner/projects/picturetocode](https://www.floydhub.com/emilwallner/projects/picturetocode)

